# Voice Wont Turn Off (I never turned it on)



## flamingeagle

There appears to be a voice option on my Kindle that will not turn off. It is not the same as the experimental "voice to text" option, which is already turned off. It is some separate voice function that reads the location of wherever I am. For example, if I press the arrow key to go over my fantasy collection, it says "Fantasy Collection, 44 items, item 5 of 10". I don't know where this voice came from, but I would like to turn it off. I have tried resetting the kindle, and that didn't work.

Again, the 'Text-to-Speech' function is already turned off. Does anyone know where I can find and disable this voice? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Linjeakel

It's not the Text To Speech function which reads the book to you, this is the Voice Guide function which reads out the menus etc for people who have sight problems, because you can't change the font size on menus.

To turn it off, go to Menu-->Settings - at the top of page 2 of the settings you'll see 'Voice Guide'. Click on 'turn off' to stop the voice!

Oh and welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## flamingeagle

Linjeakel said:


> It's not the Text To Speech function which reads the book to you, this is the Voice Guide function which reads out the menus etc for people who have sight problems, because you can't change the font size on menus.
> 
> To turn it off, go to Menu-->Settings - at the top of page 2 of the settings you'll see 'Voice Guide'. Click on 'turn off' to stop the voice!
> 
> Oh and welcome to Kindleboards!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Linjeakel

LOL - glad to help.

I hope you'll stick sround and see all the other things Kindleboards has to offer.


----------



## Shadowraven

I searched Amazon for my problem, didn't find a workable answer, searched this forum for an answer, found this topic, but the directions won't work for me.

We got our son a Kindle Fire for Christmas.  I am not liking it so far... the voice direction never stops PLUS it seems like he has to double tap on everything, sometimes triple tap, and he has to scroll with double fingers.  This is contrary to EVERY other tablet we've ever used.  What's the deal?  How do I get the voice to stop?  It's "reading" the book to him, but she is AWFUL!  No inflection or anything.  I don't want him reading books like that  

(I have a 2nd gen kindle which I still love and adore which is why I have no experience with this recent kindle upgrade)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm not sure from your description whether you have the ordinary Text to Speech set on - so it just reads your books to you - or whether you have the accessibility feature switched on, which reads everything to you - menus and the like.

According to Amazon support pages, if it's the normal TTS then open the book, tap the screen, and then double-tap the screen to show the reading toolbar. With the reading toolbar open , swipe down from the top of the screen to open Quick Settings, and then select Settings. From Settings, select Language & Keyboard, and then select Text-to-Speech (or in your case unselect it!).

This is a link to Amazon support which explains both features and how to switch them on and off.

As for the double and triple tapping, I'm not sure what might cause that - it's not normal for the Fire - I certainly only have to tap on icons once to get apps to open etc. Can you let us have more details about that - what exactly are you having to double tap and what happens?


----------



## AmazonExpert

Linjeakel said:


> I'm not sure from your description whether you have the ordinary Text to Speech set on - so it just reads your books to you - or whether you have the accessibility feature switched on, which reads everything to you - menus and the like.
> 
> According to Amazon support pages,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's the normal TTS then open the book, tap the screen, and then double-tap the screen to show the reading toolbar. With the reading toolbar open , swipe down from the top of the screen to open Quick Settings, and then select Settings. From Settings, select Language & Keyboard, and then select Text-to-Speech (or in your case unselect it!).
> 
> This is a link to Amazon support which explains both features and how to switch them on and off.
> 
> As for the double and triple tapping, I'm not sure what might cause that - it's not normal for the Fire - I certainly only have to tap on icons once to get apps to open etc. Can you let us have more details about that - what exactly are you having to double tap and what happens?


it worked for me thou. had to recheck.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It sounds to me, Shadow, that you have inadvertently turned on the voice assist navigation . . . it's part of the accessibility options. And when you have that part turned on, double tapping is necessary to select things.  It's a PAIN if you're not used to it though I understand it's pretty standard in terms of visual accessibility operations.

The only way to stop it is to get into accessibility settings and get it turned off.  The link Linda provided should help.  

You can have text to speech on a book  -- and, yes, it's fairly robotic; NOT like an audible book -- without having accessibility options at all.  Note that not all books have text to speech enabled however.

There's also a system that will sync a kindle book with an associated audio book, and on the Fires there is a way to make the audio book play as you page through the kindle book -- not something I've played with so I'm not sure of the details. It's called Whyspersync, I believe and there should be info about it as well at Kindle Support.

If you have an HDX, you do have "MayDay" -- If you can't get things sorted otherwise, I'd suggest using it.  You'll get a live human being who will be able to help you get things fixed up.  They're knowledgable about how the device works and very helpful, in general.


----------



## Shadowraven

Oh my goodness Linda, thank you, thank you!  We've been dealing with this since Christmas and the link you provided solved it!  Both times I tried previously people kept telling me to go to menu and settings... neither of which I could find!  These instructions on the link you provided were KEY:

Swipe down from the top of the screen to show Quick Settings, and then tap Settings.
Tap Accessibility.

Now the darn voice is OFF *and* everything just takes a single tap to operate.  THANK YOU!


----------



## Linjeakel

You're welcome!

Amazon support pages are usually pretty good and if you can't immediately see how to fix something it's always worth a look there.

Anyway, I'm glad you got it sorted. Now you and your son can settle down and enjoy your Fire properly.


----------

